# Their love was not meant to be...



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG! That is adorable! To bad they couldn't have played.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this going to develop into one of those bittersweet love stories? 


OMG! She is soooooooo cute! (I think he agrees) lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So cute!!! Can't help but smile!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't it funny how the breed seems to recognize each other no matter what the size? I don't know about Timi, but I am so in love with this boy! He is ten months old, and the dad said only fifty pounds, but he looks huge to me - like maybe 30 inch? The average is like 25, right? He looks way taller than the average Spoo that I meet, but a total gentle giant


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the poodly version of Romeo and Juliet lol. 
I know this is off topic and I apologize, but TP I'm wondering what is the clip you have Timi in looks adorable. I'm looking for a more grown up looking clip for Phoenix, he's still really young but I'm kind of over that big fluffy puppy thing already. Thank you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlenPrada said:


> It's the poodly version of Romeo and Juliet lol.
> 
> I know this is off topic and I apologize, but TP I'm wondering what is the clip you have Timi in looks adorable. I'm looking for a more grown up looking clip for Phoenix, he's still really young but I'm kind of over that big fluffy puppy thing already. Thank you.



No need to apologize, it happens all the time around here.
I groom her myself, entirely self-taught, so it is not quite correct, but it is supposed to be a continental without the hip rosettes. A show dog always has the rosettes, but personally I like to see more of her beautifully muscled rear when she is clipped down (she is not clipped to the skin yet because it is still a bit chilly here). Technically they are not supposed to be in a continental until they are a year old, but Timi has been in it since she was 4 months old and a mishap brought her to the ER, and they shaved three of her legs and one hip. My breeder was horrified seeing a puppy so young in the clip, but everyone else thought it was adorable, and she had never has had anyone ask what breed she is since then lol!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does she have a box to stand on???:alien2:


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> No need to apologize, it happens all the time around here.
> I groom her myself, entirely self-taught, so it is not quite correct, but it is supposed to be a continental without the hip rosettes. A show dog always has the rosettes, but personally I like to see more of her beautifully muscled rear when she is clipped down (she is not clipped to the skin yet because it is still a bit chilly here). Technically they are not supposed to be in a continental until they are a year old, but Timi has been in it since she was 4 months old and a mishap brought her to the ER, and they shaved three of her legs and one hip. My breeder was horrified seeing a puppy so young in the clip, but everyone else thought it was adorable, and she had never has had anyone ask what breed she is since then lol!


Hmmm..... who or what entity dictates the age at which any puppy (other than their own) should be in a certain kind of clip? I Think the clip looks great and I think my soon to be 4 month old will look pretty dapper in it as well :act-up: I don't know why, but I'm getting tired of the fly-away fluffy puppy hair. I gave him a little bit of a trim a couple of weeks ago and accidentally went a little overboard on his rear end but after the initial shock wore off I discovered that I REALLY like him in a shorter clip As I Can actually see his structure and definition now (All 2lbs 10oz of it Lol). So this coming weekend after his bath I'm going to try the clip you have on Timi or a variation of it anyway. I thought it looked like the continental but the absence of the hip rossettes threw me off. I like your version without. Thanks a bunch for the info, i'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Does she have a box to stand on???:alien2:



Not to worry, Timi can fly up for a kiss if she wants.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlenPrada said:


> Hmmm..... who or what entity dictates the age at which any puppy (other than their own) should be in a certain kind of clip? I Think the clip looks great and I think my soon to be 4 month old will look pretty dapper in it as well :act-up: I don't know why, but I'm getting tired of the fly-away fluffy puppy hair. I gave him a little bit of a trim a couple of weeks ago and accidentally went a little overboard on his rear end but after the initial shock wore off I discovered that I REALLY like him in a shorter clip As I Can actually see his structure and definition now (All 2lbs 10oz of it Lol). So this coming weekend after his bath I'm going to try the clip you have on Timi or a variation of it anyway. I thought it looked like the continental but the absence of the hip rossettes threw me off. I like your version without. Thanks a bunch for the info, i'll let you know how it comes out.



Well I think it is because their puppy coat doesn't stand up "as it should" for the adult clips and maybe because they don't have as much muscle at that age, but what they heck, it will still look adorable, even if not "correct", and if you don't like it, poodle hair grows in so fast (usually faster than we want), so no big deal. Hope you post some before and after pictures for us!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

They look so cute together! He doesn't look that big to me. Maybe 23 or even 25 inches at the most.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

This guy is closer to the 28-30 inch range.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Wouldn't you just love to know what they were both thinking?

Too darn cute!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Such cute pictures! They look like they're chatting.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Such fabulous pictures! It is so fun to see them together. I love Timi's attitude too. She is obviously so confident in herself!

Congrats on catching the moment. I find it so hard to get a photo of those cute moments. By the time I get ready to take the picture, Axel is usually off doing something else, or staring at me with tongue hanging out


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Naira said:


> This guy is closer to the 28-30 inch range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 245545



That is what he looked like to me in person, but I think the perspective of the pictures made him look smaller. But then again, he had a ton of fluffy coat on him, so that may have made him look bigger.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> Such fabulous pictures! It is so fun to see them together. I love Timi's attitude too. She is obviously so confident in herself!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on catching the moment. I find it so hard to get a photo of those cute moments. By the time I get ready to take the picture, Axel is usually off doing something else, or staring at me with tongue hanging out



Thanks, I love her attitude too! He looked very gentle and I absolutely would have let them play if we had been alone.
And I do know what you mean about missing the good photos - I miss lots of them too, but I just keep my phone in my hand at the park and keep clicking, and usually I manage to get a few good, not blurry ones lol!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwww that is so cute! I also noticed how poodles seem to recognize each other! Molly will always offer a playbow to a poodle and get excited, but only a polite, bored,'nose greeting' to other dogs!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tinypoodle I love the cut and I have been thinking of doing just that and this weekend if I am not working I will do it. I am still nervous after almost drowning Cayenne. I cannot get a side view of my dogs. Are yu pom poms round or bell bottoms. Bella had beautiful bell bottoms took, over a year to get them the way I wanted and then the same groomer that hurt her butt cut them round the same day. What blade do you use on the back end and what on the front end. I have a 10 and combs. How often do you trim them. Thanks in advance


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

waaaaa'y too cute!

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Tinypoodle I love the cut and I have been thinking of doing just that and this weekend if I am not working I will do it. I am still nervous after almost drowning Cayenne. I cannot get a side view of my dogs. Are yu pom poms round or bell bottoms. Bella had beautiful bell bottoms took, over a year to get them the way I wanted and then the same groomer that hurt her butt cut them round the same day. What blade do you use on the back end and what on the front end. I have a 10 and combs. How often do you trim them. Thanks in advance



Aww, first of all you did not almost drown Cayenne, and you really should get over your nerves and relax about grooming or your anxiety will be clear to the dogs, and they will be anxious too.
And the good thing about doing the your own grooming is that you can do it piece by piece - you don't have to get through the whole thing in one day - having had three, and still with two, I rarely do everything in one day unless it is a special occasion. 
I use an adjustable blade clipper, and I have a set of combs, but I don't always pay attention to what I use. I normally do her face, legs, hips and feet with a # 40, but used a lower number this time because it is not that warm yet. You can't use a comb the jacket of the continental - the longest comb is like an inch I think, and at it's longest part it is probably 3-4 inches. Besides you need to shape that with scissors! The same goes for the bracelets - you need to hand scissor them. I am still having difficulty getting those right because Timi is in the middle of coat change and the hair on them still has long soft curls, not quite pouffy yet. But my aim is to have sort of a barrel shape on the arms, and just to follow the hock line on the back legs. 
Oh, and by the way, if you do use a comb, I think that you are supposed to use a number 40 with it, or you won't get an even cut.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Overall though, once you have your skills down, I actually think that the continental is easier - at least for me scissoring is the hardest part, and there is a lot less hair in need of scissoring with the continental!
The only cut easier is the Miami. For that you can use your clipper with a comb attached on the whole body. Though sometimes I will cheat and make it last longer by doing to body with a number 40 - they look naked for a day, but then the hair fills in enough that you can see the color, and the body looks great for a few months - just have to do the face and feet, maybe touch up the bracelets, and you are done!


----------

